# FS: all the fish and shrimp from my 60G High - ONLY MARBLED HATCHETS LEFT



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Selling all the livestock in my 60 High. (Selling the tank too, btw, check out the equipment classifieds in a few minutes) Everything is perfectly happy and healthy. I won't part out the schools. From top to bottom:

10 silver NO, marbled hatchet fish - $15
10 lemon tetras - $15 - OUT OF THE MARKET, I DECIDED TO KEEP THEM AFTER ALL
4 Bolivian rams (2 males and 2 females, I think) - $10 - SOLD
12 amano shrimps - $15. - SOLD

Pics can be found in my tank journal (link in my signature).

I want to sell the plants first though, otherwise these guys will be a nightmare to net. So right now you can only buy the fish if you also buy the plants. But you're welcome to call fist dibs on the fish so that we can have a quick sale once the plants are gone.

Pick up in Killarney.


----------



## Sumdood (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like those rams and amano shrimp if whoever takes the plants doesn't want them


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sumdood said:


> I'd like those rams and amano shrimp if whoever takes the plants doesn't want them


Noted. You're first in line on these.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*Bolivian rams*

I would like a pair of Bolivian rams, if it is possible. I am willing to pay $10 for them.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Put me in line for the Amanos please :]


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd like to take the rams if there are not taken. Thanks !


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your interest. I now have 2 members at least on everything except the hatchet fish. Anyone interested in these? Great surface fish as long as your tank is fully covered.

I'll contact everyone by PM when the plants are sold.

Cheers.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

how big do they go? and are they good w/ shirmps?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> how big do they go? and are they good w/ shirmps?


You mean the marbled hatchets? They are about 1.5" and that's a big as they'll grow. They don't grow as big as the silver hatchets for instance. And yes, they're fine with shrimp. They are a water surface fish. Never leave the very top of the tank.

Your tank really needs to be fully covered though, otherwise you'll find them on the floor. They are notorious jumpers. They can literally jump through a hole of an inch in size. They will.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey by the way I see that I made a mistake in the first post. The hatchet fish are marbled hatchets, not silver hatchets as I wrote. I just corrected it. The marbled ones are actually a lot nicer, IMHO.


----------



## FishWISH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey! I'm interested in your shrimp and potentially plants. What kind of plants do you have and what are you asking for them? I can pick them up whenever!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's someone on the shrimp already, but I can put you down on the list in case they bail out.

For the plants, see this thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-all-plants-my-60g-high-$40-19560/#post161325 . I can part out the plants too, if you don't want them all.

Cheers!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything (including plants) is on hold... Single buyer, makes it easier on me.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Small change. Only the shrimp are going with the plants today. I'll contact people by PM about the fish. Only the marbled hatchets aren't spoken for.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok all plants are gone, so the fish are ready to go. I contacted the people who were fist in line for the Bolivian rams and the lemon tetras. The marbled hatchet are still up for grabs.


----------



## harrow (Aug 23, 2011)

if the transaction for the rams fail ill grab a pair.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

harrow said:


> if the transaction for the rams fail ill grab a pair.


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok folks, the rams are gone but the two people on the tetras decided to pass, so the tetras are back up for grabs. The hatchets are still available too.

PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So.... slight change of plan.

Since all the plants are gone, the tetras have been looking gorgeous in there. Probably because they contrast more with the black background. So... I decided to move them into my Vicenza (unplanted too) and keep 'em! 

The hatchets are still on the market. For now.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The marbled hatchets are on hold.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

All the fish are sold. Thank you all for your interest. Will close the thread.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, mods, this is another one of these threads that don't give me the option to close in the 'thread tools'. Can you please close it? Thanks.


----------

